# masters in pharmacy in australia, please help to find nice universities



## SSB (Jul 11, 2013)

hello every one,

i am mounica from india,can any one help me in finding out universities in masters of pharmacy in Australia. i am planning for this nov 2013. please help me out in wrt fee structures, part time jobs, place safety ?


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Monica

Search for pharmacy - Courses and Programs - The University of Queensland, Australia

My daughter studies here it is safe and has an extremely good reputation but of course it will cost you


----------



## SSB (Jul 11, 2013)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Monica
> 
> Search for pharmacy - Courses and Programs - The University of Queensland, Australia
> 
> My daughter studies here it is safe and has an extremely good reputation but of course it will cost you


thank you very much for your reply sir, quick favor, can i please be able to contact ur daughter reg further information. thankx and respect


----------

